# Hemorrhage



## nyyankees (Mar 7, 2012)

Has "hemorrhage" replaced the word "bleeding" in Chapter 11? Thanks..


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi,

I unable to understand your question, can you please elabrate it

Nalini CPC


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 8, 2012)

NaliniAAPC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I unable to understand your question, can you please elabrate it
> 
> Nalini CPC



For ICD-10 has "bleeding" been replaced by "Hemorrage" in the code description...


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 10, 2012)

It looks like it has, eventhough you can still find "bleeding" in the Alpha Index.


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 12, 2012)

pogiest said:


> It looks like it has, eventhough you can still find "bleeding" in the Alpha Index.



thank you..


----------

